# Cape Fear



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates yet?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open finished 1st series. We left before cbs. Qualifying finished.
1st 15
2nd 6
3rd 4
4th 10
rj. 19
jams 17,21


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Monte,
Congratulations to Jesse and his win in the Q. He just turned 2 on Wednesday.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations to Cara Mock for te place and JAM in the Q. Proud of young Zepp!

Now, I am 30k feet up in an airplane trying to get home and does anyone have the callbacks for the Open? Checking on my #7 (Genny). 

It will be the difference between if I order a beer or bourbon on the plane !!

Thanks


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

lbbuckler said:


> Open finished 1st series. We left before cbs. Qualifying finished.
> 1st 15 - Field of Dreams Ranger Jesse James - Malcom Sykes (Aged out of Derby with 32 points earlier this week)
> 2nd 6 - Sandhill's Oz-Mo - Brian Cockfield / Chris Bishop
> 3rd 4 - Dillen's Country Bumpkin - Jason Dillen
> ...


Congratulations Malcolm on getting Jesse QAA in his first Q after aging out of the Derby.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Robert Dozier said:


> Congratulations to Cara Mock for te place and JAM in the Q. Proud of young Zepp!
> 
> Now, I am 30k feet up in an airplane trying to get home and does anyone have the callbacks for the Open? Checking on my #7 (Genny).
> 
> ...


Congrats Zepp and Cara Mock. Congrats to Monte French & Jesse on his Win!

Rob, have a bourbon for me... Ten couldn't even pick up his flyer at Port Arthur... seems he took a tour & covered 40 acres... what a clown.

Go Genny!


Barb


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Ten said:


> Congrats Zepp and Cara Mock. Congrats to Monte French & Jesse on his Win!
> 
> Rob, have a bourbon for me... Ten couldn't even pick up his flyer at Port Arthur... seems he took a tour & covered 40 acres... what a clown.
> 
> ...


Yeah... I got no news up here...so I went Bourbon hoping for the best!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Good idea, this way you will feel no pain or have a happy buzzzzz

Go Genny!


----------



## David Witt (Oct 12, 2009)

Way to go Monte, Jesse, and Malcolm with the Qualifying Win!


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations!!! To Robert, Christy,and Cara on Zepp & Jack's placements sorry I missed you Robert when I was down at Cara & Felix.

Erick & the Fluffy Dog


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

*CONGRATS*

Goose Pond Kennels (Chris Bishop) and Brian Cockfield 

*2nd in the Q! * Sandhill’s Oz-Mo !!!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

runnindawgz said:


> *CONGRATS*
> 
> Goose Pond Kennels (Chris Bishop) and Brian Cockfield
> 
> *2nd in the Q! * Sandhill’s Oz-Mo !!!!


Thanks D and thanks to Chris for handling my boy to another 2nd place finish. One more Q for us and then it's train until we're ready to run with the big dogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Thanks D and thanks to Chris for handling my boy to another 2nd place finish. One more Q for us and then it's train until we're ready to run with the big dogs.


Congratulations Brian!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations Brian!


Thanks Mel! The blue seems to have eluded us. We've been so close yet so far away.


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the third series:
2, 4, 5, 12, 13, 16, 23, 25, 27, 28, 37, 38, 39, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 51


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats brian


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Brian!!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open: 1st- #25
2nd-#55
3rd-# 28
4th- # 48
Res. jam # 30....jam #1

Amat: 1st--2
2nd--49
3rd--23
4th--12
Don't know RJ or Jams

Qual.: 1st --15
2nd--6
3rd--4
4th--21
Don't know RJ or Jams
Derby: 1st--1
2nd--16
3rd--6
4th--10
Don't know RJ or Jams


----------



## emf111 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone ! Jesse was a real pleasure to watch throughout his derby career . He decided to celebrate his second birthday by winning the Q. Sweet! Special thanks to Malcom Sykes of Black River for all his patience with Jesse's training and my questions. Malcom is one outstanding young dog trainer with a talent for getting the most from his students. Thanks Malcom.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratuations Johnny & Kathy Armstrong on Classy's 1st in the amateur. This was Johnny's first amateur. What a way to start!


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Johnny and Kathy,

Congratulations on your win. You really knocked them dead. Have you decided if winning makes your week, month or year? Really happy for both of you.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Way to go Johnny and Kathy (and of course, Classy) Not a bad way to introduce yourself to running an Am. Just think how much easier it will be to win now that you have been to the line once


----------

